# 1951 Schwinn b6 question



## dboi4u (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi fellow CABERS I got a question about a 1951 Schwinn b6, so I'm restoring one and I've seen them with chrome and painted wheels and I'm wondering what's the correct ones for it, or did they come with either option? Feel free to reply and even better yet post pics of what you got! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I believe all '51 B6s had chrome rims. The B6 was the top-of-the-line with tank, rack, and fenderlite. Usually only the lower tier models had the painted wheels. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Aug 14, 2015)

b-607 and b6 all had chrome rims


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok thank you I thought so mines came with chrome new departure wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

The rear hub could be ND but I believe the front should be Schwinn and the rims themselves should be S-2s. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 14, 2015)

*My '51 B6 w/painted wheels*










Pictures as bought from the original owner....painted S2s.


Mike


----------



## spoker (Aug 14, 2015)

dont know why this one has painted rims,painted rims came on lower priced bikes,b6 and b607 were advertised as having chrome rims,when rebuilding or restoring a bike i would go with the norm,in this particular case the painted wheels lessen the resale value,a variation that would enhance value would be a reverse paint or special order color


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I agree with Spoker. While anomalies do occur when I restore a bike I generally try to stay with what is documented and accepted as original equipment. The original owner may have wanted painted and the dealer may have switched them out and gave a dollar or two credit. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Aug 15, 2015)

That 51 has Hornet wheels. Should be chrome.


----------



## how (Aug 17, 2015)

spoker said:


> dont know why this one has painted rims,painted rims came on lower priced bikes,b6 and b607 were advertised as having chrome rims,when rebuilding or restoring a bike i would go with the norm,in this particular case the painted wheels lessen the resale value,a variation that would enhance value would be a reverse paint or special order color




I dont believe that at all, those painted rims dont lessen the value. 
Seems to be a belief by some that, everything Schwinn was put in this narrow "what ever was in the catalogue "  thing and didnt ever differ. Which is completely wrong. If Schwinn ran outta some parts they would use other parts, no matter what was in the pictures. On top of that you could order what you wanted in a lot of cases, no matter what was in the pictures.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 17, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with Spoker. While anomalies do occur when I restore a bike I generally try to stay with what is documented and accepted as original equipment. The original owner may have wanted painted and the dealer may have switched them out and gave a dollar or two credit. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn




Here's my thoughts.....I bought the 51 from the original owner, however I wasn't able to speak with her as she was in hospice at the time.  I have every reason to believe that there was no swapping of parts after the bike was brought home from the dealer.  I also agree that if you are going to "restore" one of these, the more "accepted" wheels are the chrome ones.  Owners choice should rule out in any case.

Mike


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2015)

thats true,but you asked what was correct not if the owner should run what he wants to


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 17, 2015)

spoker said:


> thats true,but you asked what was correct not if the owner should run what he wants to




I didn't ask the question at all, just sent along pictures of my B6......

Mike


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2015)

you might wanna check your original post,somtimes ppl wumder why they cat get info,this deal is agreat example of why,u just wasted some ppls time


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2015)

how said:


> I dont believe that at all, those painted rims dont lessen the value.
> Seems to be a belief by some that, everything Schwinn was put in this narrow "what ever was in the catalogue "  thing and didnt ever differ. Which is completely wrong. If Schwinn ran outta some parts they would use other parts, no matter what was in the pictures. On top of that you could order what you wanted in a lot of cases, no matter what was in the pictures.




I'll have to remember to use that info for justification the next time I buy a 100% original 1962 FrankenSchwinn with parts made two years later. Here's what happened, someone stole all the chromium out of the vat so no chrome S-2's for that B6 and they just used what they had. I can see someone buying a lower end Schwinn and upgrading to chrome rims, but I highly doubt that someone would buy a top tier bike and then downgrade it. Anyway, I appreciate that info and I can now say that all my Schwinns are 100% original.


----------



## OldHarley (Aug 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> ....Here's what happened, someone stole all the chromium out of the vat so no chrome S-2's for that B6 and they just used what they had....




You may accidentally be right.  During the Korean War (1950-1953) there WERE chromium shortages for a time as well as shortages of other raw materials such as copper and nickel that are used as base platings for chrome.  That is well documented, although I don't have the time to research if, when or how long Schwinn may have been affected during that period.  

I DO know for a fact that Lionel could not get the raw materials to make magnets for their toy trains, so their Magnetraction was dropped during this same time period.

I would be careful before I made a joke without all the facts, unless you are prepared to prove that nothing like this ever happened at Schwinn.


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2015)

there are quite a few b6 and phantoms from that time frame with chrome rims


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2015)

OldHarley said:


> You may accidentally be right.  During the Korean War (1950-1953) there WERE chromium shortages for a time as well as shortages of other raw materials such as copper and nickel that are used as base platings for chrome.  That is well documented, although I don't have the time to research if, when or how long Schwinn may have been affected during that period.
> 
> I DO know for a fact that Lionel could not get the raw materials to make magnets for their toy trains, so their Magnetraction was dropped during this same time period.
> 
> I would be careful before I made a joke without all the facts, unless you are prepared to prove that nothing like this ever happened at Schwinn.




That was a sarcastic joke since the price increased drastically and thieves steal anything when scrap prices are super high. I've already been thru the topic of chrome shortages during the Korean war and from what I've learned there wasn't a shortage near as bad as the previous war. The car manufactures cut down on some chrome pieces, mainly on the trucks, and Schwinn didn't seem to have a problem introducing the Phantom with chrome fenders and tank for the 1950 model year. From what I have found there was a drastic price increase in many of the metals during the Korean war years but there was never a real shortage of chromium and the automobiles and bikes produced during those years are definitely proof of that.  

Just for reference, the Phantom's price skyrocketed and that in my opinion was mainly caused by the high cost, not the shortage of Chromium and nickel. The other top tier models also shared the same drastic price increases during these years.  

*PHANTOM PRICES*

1950... $54.45
1951... $84.95
1953... $86.95 zone 1   $88.95 zone 2 and $89.95 zone 3

1955... $79.95              $81.95                  $82.95

Schwinn's still had chrome fenders, cranks, sprockets, truss rods, tanks, struts, handlebars, rims etc. during these years.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 18, 2015)

spoker said:


> you might wanna check your original post,somtimes ppl wumder why they cat get info,this deal is agreat example of why,u just wasted some ppls time



The original post was by dboi4u not me.  As stated above, I just sent 3 pictures of my B6.  And I "wumder" what has you so upset?  Take a chill pill.

Mike


----------



## spoker (Aug 18, 2015)

ok u got your day in the sun with your pics that didnt make any sense,not upset,just tired of ppl jumpin posts just to get seen and not helping,no one cares if you have low end wheels on your franken bike


----------

